# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Технологический журнал 1С

## sulfur26.igor

Всем добрый день!
Имеется платформа 1С 8.3.19.1467. В технологическом журнале очень много исключений вида:

22:13.171002-0,EXCP,2,process=rphost,p:processName=base_ac,OSTh  read=5608,t:clientID=663361,t:applicationName=Back  groundJob,t:computerName=1C,t:connectID=1274705,Se  ssionID=4166,Usr=СахароваСА,Exception=60  c686dc-798f-4d17-aadb-a90156a16eb8,Descr='src\rserver\src\SrvrInfoBaseIm  pl.cpp(935):
60c686dc-798f-4d17-aadb-a90156a16eb8: Сеанс отсутствует или удален
ID=23cc18b1-5899-4cbe-93f5-61c987320d69, File=D:\Jenkins\ci_builder2\WindowsBuild2_FWYIWV43  RY32\Platform\src\rserver\src\RMngrCalls.cpp(388)'

Причём такие исключения сыпятся по всем базам постоянно (Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.108.31), Документооборот 8 КОРП, редакция 2.1 (2.1.27.1)). Регламентные задания не запрещены. Что это может быть?

----------


## ober555

на сервере 1с под пользователем СахароваСА  запускается фоновое задание какое то..  возможно пытается простучаться на ресурсы 1С

----------

